# My art and official artist shoutout thread



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

Title says it all. Here I will showcase all the art, free and commissioned, that I have recieved. Numbers will be artists as per I have recieved and/or commissioned them. This thread is dedicated to the artists.

All these artists are incredibly awesome, and they all deserve a shoutout, hence this thread.

First off, the incredibly talented and friendly @Vatinyan. First artist I ever commissioned. Very neat, clean and interesting style. Definitely worth checking out.


Spoiler: Vatinyan





















Second comes the ever so lovely @asokarie. If it weren't for this awesome gal, I wouldn't have any art of my Fursona, let alone get shit commissioned by other artists. I am eternally thankful for your piece of Drake, as it started me getting commissions in the first place.


Spoiler: asokarie











Third up, is @inugumi. Her chibi pieces.. Just absolutely adorable!

Unfortunately I do not know if anything's happened to her, as she's gone completely dark for a month, and I am starting to really worry if something have happened to her...


Spoiler: inugumi














Fourth up, is the incredible and funny @KitKatChunKiss!

A friendly gal whose talents and skills are getting better each time I commission her. Definitely worth considering if you want good art for a good price!



Spoiler: KitKatChunKiss

















Fifth, is @KynRen.  Another incredibly talented artist. Her artistic style really brought out the trickster side of Drake, and Jennifer's shy side!



Spoiler: KynRen














Ah, but coming at 6th, lets not forget the awesome @pallid-panda! Her different styles really caught my eye, and I were one of the few lucky enough to recieve free art from this incredible girl. I just hope you come back to the artistic scene again at some point.


Spoiler: Pallid-Panda














Oh, but where are my manners? @Yvvki the friendly and sweet Canadian red panda up next, and our number 7!



Spoiler: Yvvki











At number 8 in the shoutout, comes @twobirdsinatrenchcoat! He were offering some free sketches, and I got lucky. Real lucky. Only thing I can say, is look for yourself. 


Spoiler: twobirdsinatrenchcoat











Coming at number 9, is the awesome and lovely @PixelVixen! Incredibly fun, cheerful, positive, friendly and generous, this awesome woman is strong in the face of adversity, and have gained my respect through tenacity and strength of character. I've grown rather fond of her. Sorry, but you're stuck with this silly wolf, love. 


Spoiler: PixelVixen


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2017)

Next up, as number 10, is @Erinpuppy. She were offering some quickies, so I decided to take her up on the offer. Suffice to say, she blew my mind. I have a third piece of her, but I won't post it here, as it's Drake naked in an artistic way, and I am not interested in breaking any art rules.


Spoiler: ErinPuppy














Coming in at number 11, is @narutogod123 . My GOD, this god damn lineart. Like, holy mother of arts batman!....Yeah, I'd love to have this piece coloured now.


Spoiler: narutogod123











@southjaw is up next, at number 12. She had a rather interesting artstyle, so I just HAD to commission her. And I were not disappointed. Friendly and with a "customer first" attitude, she asked me if there were something I wanted differently.


Spoiler: southjaw











Coming in at number 13, is @Gela98. Her artstyle figuratively blew me away. Like, really blew me away. Incredibly talented, I just had to commission her, and the pieces she did just.. Completely blew my mind at how good they really were. Feel free to see for yourself if you don't believe me.


Spoiler: Gela98














Coming up second to last, at 14, is @SizzlingParsnip. Immensely talented, another artist I just HAD to commission. Suffice to say, I have no complaints. Only praise and respect for this incredible artist.


Spoiler: SizzlingParsnip














And last, but not least, @MsRavage. Talented and friendly, I were lucky to get a piece done by her. Suffice to say, the result were incredible!


Spoiler: MsRavage











All these artists are incredibly talented and have their own unique styles. But I noticed something common for all of them: They all have a passion and a love for drawing.


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 16, 2017)

yes MOTIVATION!!


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 16, 2017)

I like this idea. Give credit and recognition to the artists we all love. Proud of you @Yakamaru .


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 16, 2017)

huh...

i thought you were a cat...


----------



## PixelVixen (Jun 17, 2017)

Naaaaaw, Yaka! 

I wouldn't have it any other way, you've always brightened my day with much needed laughs and smiles ^^ Thanks so much for the mench dude ~ if my art can bring even a bit of happiness to anyone who views then I'm defo doing the right thing ^^

Now I gotta go and wipe my eyes...those onion ninjas are back and, well...y'know....*sniffle*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> huh...
> 
> i thought you were a cat...


Yeah, might look like it, due to facial features, ear structure and smaller muzzle. But I am a wolf. 



PixelVixen said:


> Naaaaaw, Yaka!
> 
> I wouldn't have it any other way, you've always brightened my day with much needed laughs and smiles ^^ Thanks so much for the mench dude ~ if my art can bring even a bit of happiness to anyone who views then I'm defo doing the right thing ^^
> 
> Now I gotta go and wipe my eyes...those onion ninjas are back and, well...y'know....*sniffle*


You're worth it, love.

God damn onion-cutting ninjas..


----------



## southjaw (Jun 17, 2017)

This is really cool of you, thank you for the feature and for the kind words!


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Jun 17, 2017)

Ahhh thank you Yaka! ♥ ; v;
Beautiful thread, so many amazing artists! ♥


----------



## SizzlingParsnip (Jun 18, 2017)

gjjdncnsnsnfj O MAN, I feel so honored;;;  Thanks for including me in your thread


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 18, 2017)

KitKatChunKiss said:


> Ahhh thank you Yaka! ♥ ; v;
> Beautiful thread, so many amazing artists! ♥





SizzlingParsnip said:


> gjjdncnsnsnfj O MAN, I feel so honored;;;  Thanks for including me in your thread





southjaw said:


> This is really cool of you, thank you for the feature and for the kind words!


You are all worth it, loves.

Your art is incredible, and deserving of a shoutout, even if it's only on a forum.


----------



## Gela98 (Jun 21, 2017)

Omg Yaka thank you for you kind words x3 

and thank you for feature ! I feel sooo happy right now ^^


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2017)

Another piece commissioned from @KitKatChunKiss. This time of Lissandra Melrakki, an arctic fox in Drake's universe. I absolutely love blue eyes. <3


Spoiler: Lissandra











I really like chibis. @Gela98 don't fail to surprise me with her artstyle yet again. <3
This time, you guessed it, of Jennifer.


Spoiler: Jennifer











A piece done by @Yvvki of Lissandra as a feral. IT'S SO GOD DAMN ADORABLE OH MY GOD I JUST WANT TO HUG HER!


Spoiler: Lissandra











~Edit~
Lineart by @narutogod123 and coloured by @Zoel No One. This lineart is so damn good, it would be a waste to let it sit and rot without colours, and Zoel were up to the task!

And an incredible result it became, too. Cheers, love!


Spoiler: Drake


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the feature I'm glad you like the drawing I made!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 3, 2017)

Not sure if I should make a new post for every commission/free art I recieve, or gather some up and then post them in bundles..

Meh, bundles it is.

Drawn by @InfinityZCraft, this piece is just awesome!


Spoiler: Drake











@KitKatChunKiss have drawn yet another piece for me. 

This one's of a more generic Drake(made for RP'ing and what not), and Boon, @Rowdy's luckdragon. I really enjoy Rowdy's company, and thought I'd show my appreciation by commissioning Kit.


Spoiler: Boon and Drake


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2017)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD!

@Rowdy Did this super cute piece of Drake and Boon, from our RP that we are currently doing. I genuinely didn't anticipate any art of our characters, and it makes it that much more of an incredibly cute surprise. I really appreciate your company, love. You're a fun gal to be around, and don't you ever let anyone tell you otherwise!


Spoiler: Boon and Drake











Ah, but can't forget the always incredibly talented @KitKatChunKiss! She's always fun to commission, and always friendly. But you should really stop playing so many games. xD

I've grown accustomed to commission this friendly gal, and I've commissioned her, what, 6 times now? Always a pleasure to commission you, love!

This piece is of Drake and Lissandra dancing in one of the rooms in Drake's laboratory/mechanical limb shop. Ever since I introduced Lissandra I've always wanted to have her dance in a cute way with Drake. Absolutely love the touch with the flowers! <3


Spoiler: Drake and Lissandra dancing











It's Summer, yanno. And with Summer, comes the standard almost-mandatory Summer-themed commissions. @Gela98 were up to the task, and blew my mind with this incredibly cute piece of Lissandra in a bikini.

Like, DAYYMN.  The folded ears, the slight blush. You just wanna g- _starts giggling like a little girl at how cute she really is_. Err, I mean.. It's cute. Very cute. Does she intend to play on the beach with someone? Who knows. :3



Spoiler: Lissandra in a bikini











I have two more commissions coming, and I will give both artists a shoutout when their pieces are done. I really enjoy commissioning all sorts of artists, as my funds allow it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2017)

Another update, and more art to show off and awesome artists to give a shoutout to!

First off, is @Yvvki. This Canadian is always fun to talk to, not to mention commission. The speed at which she draws continue to amaze me.
It's Summer, and with Summer comes the almost-mandatory Summer-themed commissions!

Love these lovely gals' painted nails. xD


Spoiler: Jennifer in a bikini













Spoiler: Lissandra in a bikini











Second, and always lovely to commission, is @KitKatChunKiss. Her artstyle's pretty much become part of my gallery. 

And with that, I want to introduce Jacob, Drake's father.


Spoiler: Jacob











Next up, is Drake's mother, Alice. Despite being 51 and having had three children, old age just doesn't want to catch up..


Spoiler: Alice











Ah, but I almost forgot: Feral chibi Drake and Lissandra!


Spoiler: Chibi feral Drake and Lissandra











Then we have @Gela98. This Polish girl is always fun to commission! Her artystyle is cute, characters are clearly defined, and you end up wanting to commission her more.


Spoiler: Chibi Lissandra











Next up, is @Serena Elric , a new artist I've commissioned. Her artstyle is damn good, suffice to say. My jaw dropped when I saw the finished piece of Lissandra re-imagined as a wolf. In a slightly lewd position.

Quite frankly, I am not sure if this art break any rules, seeing as there's no nudity, nipp slips or actual genitals showing. Just plenty of, well, lewd. And sexy. mungo is going to have to slap me with a big trout if it breaks any rules. >_<

Lewd warning, by the way. As far as underwear and a lewd poses goes.


Spoiler: Lewd 'n sexy Lissandra











Last up for now, is @PencilBrain. I want to "taste", so to speak, people's artstyles and art in general. I've seen this love's art before, but never really got around to commission until now. An artist who also have a distinct cartoony style, I didn't get disappointed at the final result. 

I've started getting fond of artistic lewd, no thanks to my love right here. 

Large res(3k by 3k) warning.


Spoiler: Sexy Lissandra











Apparently, it won't allow me to link anymore in this comment, so I will make a seperate comment with links to each artists' link/commission info.

I highly recommend the artists in this thread. They each have their own distinct artstyle, and it's always a blast to commission them!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 18, 2017)

I only have two art pieces to show off at this point, due to my economy having taken a large hit recently due to some moronic bill that came outta nowhere.

@redbettabirb did this piece of Drake and Lissandra. I wanted a more romantic piece this time around, and red-chan was more than happy to respond to my request!






Larger version will be available soon.

@KitKatChunKiss was streaming a couple of weeks ago, and I ended up being fortunate enough to get a piece!

Cute dargon is cute! :3





~Edited for the much larger version of Drake x Lissandra~


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Drake and Lissandra.



Hector and Lysander*


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 19, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> Hector and Lysander*


Darth Maul and Elsa*

Wut?


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 20, 2017)

You have a great collection-- thanks for shining the spotlight on so many artists with so many different styles, too!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 20, 2017)

annethecatdetective said:


> You have a great collection-- thanks for shining the spotlight on so many artists with so many different styles, too!


All of these artists are very unique in how I've interacted(and continue to interact with) with them, not to mention their art styles. They've always been a blast to talk with, and have at times completely blown my mind with how the art piece turned out.

If I had the money for it, I'd be commissioning people a lot more than I currently can. The collection is bigger than what I had anticipated it would be after a whole year of commissioning here and there.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, it's time for an art dump again. 

As usual, I will do stuff in order. 

@LinnyChanPL did a cute coloured sketch of my girl Lissandra some time ago, and deserve a shout out for her skills in drawing, and interesting style. 


Spoiler: Lissandra











@Yvvki is always friendly and fun to commission. Her friendly attitude is always fun to have around. <3


Spoiler: Lissandra in a dress













Spoiler: Drake and Jennifer











Then we have the upcoming artist @shintarouee. Her interesting and fun artstyle got me instantly interested. Check her out if you want. 
The piece below is a piece I've commissioned as a gift for two incredibly good and close friends of mine: Baud and Karma. Words are insufficient to express how much I love these two, so I let my actions speak for me. 


Spoiler: Gift for Baud and Karma











Kitsunewaffles-chan over at FA did two insanely good pieces of Lissandra and Drake. My jaw dropped when these two pieces got done. I would highly recommend you check her out over at FA.


Spoiler: Lissandra in a Santa outfit










This one might be a little nosebleed-inducing due to its, well, wardrobe malfunctioning look. 


Spoiler: Wardrobe malfunction!











denzilsmurf on FA is currently running a way to help his grandfather, whom have always loved to drive, get a new car due to his previous car breaking down. And what better way to help than to commission him? 


Spoiler: Hugs?











Fullmoonrir on FA did this piece of Drake in a military bunker, in one of the storage lockers. Highly recommend you check him out if you fancy his drawing style!


Spoiler: Drake in a locker room











Then we have my favorite tigress, @Lea.Tigris. I've been wanting to commission her for a while due to her style, and got the chance a little while ago. Suffice to say, what she did with Amelia is astounding. 
Amelia is a black panther, from Drake's universe. Interspecies couples happen, but are reflected on what they are more in reality in terms of interracial coupling, which lie around 12-18%, depending on country.


Spoiler: Amelia











@KynRen is up next! She is working on one more commission, so I will post it in this comment once it's done. 
Kyn-chan's a blast to commission, and fun to talk to and always eager to correct anything that may be off and/or that the commissioner wants to be different. She's young and still have a lot to learn, but her talent and skills have just begun its growth. I look forward to the day when her skills and talent have become even more fine-tuned and refined. 


Spoiler: Lissandra Ref Sheet











Last we have @KitKatChunKiss. This French Canadian's artstyle have seriously rubbed off on me. Halp! 
Fun to talk with, interesting topics and her friendly attitude just kind of draw you in, yanno. And before you know it, "BAM!", you've commissioned her 11 times. 
This piece directly below is dedicated to @Simo as a gift by commissioning KitKatChunKiss, and a show of appreciation of his friendliness on FAF. FAF wouldn't be the same without your face around here. Love ya, though no homo. 


Spoiler: Thy skunkiness











And OH MY GOD!
KitKatChunKiss gave me an awesome art piece as a gift! 
Thank you! <3


Spoiler: Jennifer in a Santa outfit











This thread is dedicated to the artists, hence my shout out to them, and a way to see the art that they have drawn. You can also check out my FA, which have the same name as here, for a less messy gallery.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 1, 2018)

Aw thanks @Yakamaru 
I'm glad you found me friendly. Aha! ☆


----------



## shintarouee (Jan 2, 2018)

@Yakamaru 
<3 thank you...!


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for the shout out, Dude!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 25, 2018)

Again, this thread is for the artists, and the awesome people that they are. I love commissioning people as much as my money allow me, but I wish I could commission a whole lot more. This thread is to showcase all the art I have commissioned(and any future commissions) and to give the artists I commission any exposure I can possibly give with my extremely limited personal reach.

There is not that much artwork I have commissioned since last time, but I will post them regardless.

@Gela98 The Polish girl have a fun and interesting style and a friendly attitude. Same handle on FA.
I asked if she could draw Drake re-imagined as a dragon. She did not disappoint to say the least. <3


Spoiler: Drake as a dragon












Next up is @refroste. Well, what can I say? Her art style drew me in immediately and I just had to commission. =w=
Same handle on FA I think?


Spoiler: Amelia the mechanic













Spoiler: Happy and jumping Amelia













Spoiler: Drake the sorcerer











Next up is the lovely @Chandraken. This lovely artist can be found with the same handle on FA.
This piece is of Lissandra. Where is she? What is she doing? Why is she dressed like this? Is she waiting for someone? Who knows. :3


Spoiler: Blushy Lissandra











@KynRen is up once more. She's immensely fun to commission. 
This piece is a little from Drake's past, so to speak. Before he got his unit ambushed and lost his arm. Not digitigrade as plantigrade fit better for the piece.


Spoiler: Saluting Drake











You all know her, you all love her. She is back with her chibi style. @inugumi is back in town! 


Spoiler: Hearty Chibi Feral Lissandra













Spoiler: Celebrate-ready Lissandra













Spoiler: "Yay, Snow!" Lissandra











Then we have Knight_DD over at FA. And yes, this piece is of the super hot type. Nosebleed warning. :3


Spoiler: Cowboy Drake











Sweetochii did this amazing piece of Lissandra. She can be found over at FA as well by this name. Suffice to say, she's hot. <3


Spoiler: Lissandra in a bikini











When we have FenniWolf/Frozen Over at FA. I fell in love with this art style over Discord. She's damn fun to talk with and commission. I highly recommend checking her out! <3


Spoiler: Casual Drake













Spoiler: Slighly alluring Lissandra? :3


----------

